# PDF innerhalb von/mit von Java anzeigen



## DarthShader (25. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss z.Z. ein Programm schreiben, welches verschiedene PDF Dateien unter bestimmten Umständen aufrufen soll. Aufrufen heißt für mich gerade, ich starte die PDF, und damit das Standardprogramm welches unter Windows mit PDF verknüpft ist - im normalfall ja der Adobe Reader.

Meine frage wäre, gibt es eine Bibliothek, die es ermöglicht, selbst eine PDF darzustellen, sodass ich diese z.B. direkt in meine Swing GUI einbinden kann?


Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## zeja (25. November 2007)

Du weisst was du willst, warum benutzt du dann keine Suchmaschine um das zu finden?

http://www.google.de/search?q=swing+pdf+view&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t


----------



## Busi (25. November 2007)

@zeja:
Google gibt zwar die eine oder andere Lösung, aber ich denke du hast dich damit nochnicht selber beschäftigt. Ich habe das vor drei jahren mal machen müssen. etwas tricky ist das schon. 

@DarthShader:
Also, unter.
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrviewer/acrvdnld.html
ganz unten findest du das JavaBean. 

Das kannst du erwenden. Es funktioniert auch. Aber es ist nicht so einfach weiterführende information zu finden, da die entwicklung schon lange eingestellt ist. Aber, Es funktionioniert.


----------



## Stigma (28. November 2007)

Ein PDF mit iText erzeugen, es lässt sich auch damit anzeigen.


----------



## Stigma (28. November 2007)

Funktioniert Einwandfrei und ist kinderleicht


----------



## DarthShader (28. November 2007)

Mc Paul hat gesagt.:


> Ein PDF mit iText erzeugen, es lässt sich auch damit anzeigen.
> Funktioniert Einwandfrei und ist kinderleicht



Ah, iText wollte ich sowieso schonmal verwenden und habe ein wenig in der Doku gelesen. Leider habe ich nicht gesehen, wie man die PDF mit iText anzeigen kann, kannst Du mal eben eine Methode von iText nennen, mit der ich PDF anzeigen kann?

Danke!


----------

